# Dirty pics - share them!



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Share your rain-muddy pictures. 

I went for a ride and it started raining. Great.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll play, winter is well underway here and everything is getting greasy. Will take pics after my next ride.

The gritty Rotorua mud makes a bit of a change from our usual Northland clay-mud. This was a month or so ago at Crankworx.








The dogs have to watch their following distance on wet days too.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

Love the riding buddys!!! I would love to get a vizsla.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Coming off of Monarch Crest after three hours of hard rain and lightning. We were more cold than dirty.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

A few years ago...








...56 miles total to ride two MTB courses connected by farm lanes and roads in central Ohio. That was about my limit. All that mud came mostly from the farm lanes. The trails were not bad at all; just wet.
btw - that drivetrain was still working perfectly.

-F


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Few years ago early spring. We rode along a frozen river bank. The surface was hard as concrete until the sun came out and it was enough to start thawing. It didn't take long for our wheels to get caked with clay.

















No pics of our shoes ... you can image


----------



## smartsnake (Sep 30, 2014)

Fleas said:


> A few years ago...
> 
> ...56 miles total to ride two MTB courses connected by farm lanes and roads in central Ohio. That was about my limit. All that mud came mostly from the farm lanes. The trails were not bad at all; just wet.
> btw - that drivetrain was still working perfectly.
> ...


What trails? You have the route laying around? I'm toying with putting together a gravel/mtb bikepacking route. Thanks!


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*just a lil dirty*


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I swiped this from a friend's Facebook. After round one of the Montana Enduro Series last Saturday:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Whose the white dude?  ^^^


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Dirt is from a crash on our local shuttle trail, shoulder is out, this is during the walk out to head to the ER. My buddy Dark Mavis ~06. Shirt is in memory of Jeremy Demers, Evil rider from their old days in New England.









On the lift at Sunday River in 02ish. Pouring rain, Maine mud and tech, old school fall line trails. Riding solo, only a couple other people on the mt. Epic day.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

smartsnake said:


> What trails? You have the route laying around? I'm toying with putting together a gravel/mtb bikepacking route. Thanks!


I was going to PM you, but this info might be useful to others.

Contact either HWB Cycling in Zanesville, or Appalachia Outdoor Adventures (AOA) for the old Mayhem route (before it was an enduro race). The route went along the safari park (The Wilds), and also comprises most if not all of the current enduro course. It's really a fun route!

-F


----------



## smartsnake (Sep 30, 2014)

Fleas said:


> I was going to PM you, but this info might be useful to others.
> 
> Contact either HWB Cycling in Zanesville, or Appalachia Outdoor Adventures (AOA) for the old Mayhem route (before it was an enduro race). The route went along the safari park (The Wilds), and also comprises most if not all of the current enduro course. It's really a fun route!
> 
> -F


Awesome, thanks. I just did a gravel ride down by the Wilds last weekend, such a great area to ride. Actually started from the MTB trailhead.


----------



## jim(tm) (Jul 2, 2008)

You can usually tell how much fun you're having by how much of a mess you make. That's true for most things.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

evasive said:


> I swiped this from a friend's Facebook. After round one of the Montana Enduro Series last Saturday:


What happened to the guy on the right? 

Great pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

my legs after riding the Ore to Shore -Hard Rock race in Michigan's upper peninsula in 2013.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> What happened to the guy on the right?
> 
> Great pic. Thanks for sharing.


He was leading.


----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

Muddy and G'd Out, circa 09


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

The mud was worse than this pic shows. Old picture, too.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry, but this is about the dirtiest that I've gotten in the last 6 years, it just doesn't rain here.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Rainy season is a ways off so here's a repeat until then-


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Whose the white dude?  ^^^


It pays to be the lead sled dog...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> What happened to the guy on the right?
> 
> Great pic. Thanks for sharing.


Well, he was on the Cat 1 podium at the end. But obviously he just wiped his face off.

Thanks! We've got a ton of great photos from the end of the first stage, but riders weren't as filthy by that point. Mostly wet and dirt-splattered.










It was that last two stages that really covered them. Some riders looked absolutely frightening. One of the wrenches at the local shop, for example:










I stayed pretty clean as a course marshal, but I looked like a homeless man. With a vuvuzela.










(Obligatory disclaimer: the trails are fine. Minimal damage, limited to ruts in places and a couple cut-up corners, all repaired 2 days later. The trails look better than ever, and the race traffic actually improved them.)


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

This is bad as it's gonna get here. We are in a severe drought. Fresh of El Prieto ST.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Hawg said:


> This is bad as it's gonna get here. We are in a severe drought. Fresh of El Prieto ST.


That is horrible, Hawg. I cannot believe that you let your bike get that dirty.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hawg said:


> This is bad as it's gonna get here. We are in a severe drought. Fresh of El Prieto ST.


Where's the dirt?


----------



## Fcano42 (Aug 26, 2011)

Race shots from last weekend.

Before








During








After 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

First weekend riding the new dh bikes. Trails were very dry and dusty...we were covered in dust as well. It was a fun weekend


----------



## amaizenblue402 (May 15, 2015)

First time taking my new to me used Talon 5 out this weekend.


----------



## sarah morin (May 8, 2015)

worst feeling , for somebody , it's the best ! how do you feel guys getting dirty when you ride ! personnally , hh i've never felt worst !!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

how bout some gatorade/dust gunk from a few weeks ago and a little spattering of what little mud we got in the bay area this past winter?


----------



## mrwulf (Mar 22, 2005)

After a Marathon 1 1/2 years ago.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I had to travel deep into the peaks to actually have a chance at getting dirty......

Ok so it was the Sierra Buttes but at least there was rain and some mud. I just rode with my feet on the handlebars so I didn't get my shoes dirty!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Wet race about a month ago.... it was a hard slog to say the least











The bike was pretty much stripped back to just the frame for cleaning, BB bearings were full of mud, steering head bearing (bottom one) also.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Winner^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

rode about 20 minutes and turned back. too muddy here in TX right now.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

cmg71 said:


> Wet race about a month ago.... it was a hard slog to say the least
> 
> The bike was pretty much stripped back to just the frame for cleaning, BB bearings were full of mud, steering head bearing (bottom one) also.


Can anyone else get any dirtier? Wow!


----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

Not dirty enough but cool pic.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Can anyone else get any dirtier? Wow!


The owner of my LBS did a pretty good job of testing his new Devinci last winter










Couple of other pics if you go back thru the album.

https://www.facebook.com/cyclexpres...432967225./512936938828093/?type=3&permPage=1


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

David R said:


> The owner of my LBS did a pretty good job of testing his new Devinci last winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one! Poor bike


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

what happens when dust and northern california's marine layer mix:


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Today's little dirty ride 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was manning an aid station during a 6 hr race and took this shot of a guy who stopped for a rest.


----------



## paulig (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

From the 2014 Whiskey 50. Wind, Rain, Snow, Hail and sun shine.

Chain looks ok, but fine particles in the wetness created nice sanding paste that destroyed the chain and caused much chain suck when the weather cleared. Also my bottom bracket life was really cut down and many other riders had issues with hubs and bottom brackets getting chewed up.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

A little mist in the air and dry and dusty trails.


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

It was a little muddy Friday night


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Got to get out for the first time in a week. Mudding with my step-son. The trails are home grown, non-"country club" non-machine made trails (the best kind). This network has been exactly the same for 50+ years. My friends and I owned these trails on BMX bikes in the 70's, and not much has changed about them, other than there are more joggers and dog-walkers on them now. The river was very high, and probably most of the trails were under water days ago.


















































most of the trails looked like those pics. I don't think anyone had been on them cause there were a lot of spider webs...I freaking HATE spiders...ugh

He is on his Fuji Nevada....his first "real" bike up from whatever box store "BMX" bike he had before

I have my relic 1994 Trek Mountain Track 830. All original components except for the tires. I sort of can't believe that the fork holds out with some of the stupid stuff I try...

hitting them again tomorrow!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I have my relic 1994 Trek Mountain Track 830. All original components except for the tires. I sort of can't believe that the fork holds out with some of the stupid stuff I try...


I wouldn't worry so much about the fork but I've seen a lot of those crankarms broken in half, just don't go too big. What's with the U-lock? That's whack-a-doodle  Glad yer having fun!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> I wouldn't worry so much about the fork but I've seen a lot of those crankarms broken in half, just don't go too big. What's with the U-lock? That's whack-a-doodle  Glad yer having fun!


Oh yeah. This is my commuter too ,and i just forgot to take it off. I can use it to scare away bears I guess . Untill i get my ECR, this bike is doing double duty...


----------



## Kutch98 (Aug 24, 2014)

Got stuck in a thunderstorm on the trail yesterday. A lot of fun to ride in the mud but wasnt the kind of day I was looking forward to.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Some mud and flats.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Happy 4th erbody


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's a couple from this past December in NJ.


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

The pile of dirt that came off of my bike after last nights ride (the pic doesn't really do it justice).


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Rogueldr said:


> The pile of dirt that came off of my bike after last nights ride (the pic doesn't really do it justice).


Ewww, bike poo.


----------



## OHtard (Jun 1, 2008)

*racing in WV*


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

OHtard said:


> View attachment 1001243


sooo jealous! Looks like that up here in some spots in C-bus Ohio as well. Not as hilly though!


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

OHtard said:


> View attachment 1001243


Is that still biking or is it already swimming?


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

cyclingdutchman said:


> Is that still biking or is it already swimming?


It's two Triathlon stages at once.


----------



## OHtard (Jun 1, 2008)

cyclingdutchman said:


> Is that still biking or is it already swimming?


for sure its a mess. HillyBillyRoubaix in Morgantown WV it seems to be like this every year yet I keep going back.


----------



## Martin0001 (Jul 16, 2015)

Interesting picture~


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

2010 Suicide Six, Rochester NY. It poured for the first 4 hours, then the trails turned to peanut butter. They called it at 5 hours.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

This was the bike wash a couple months ago.







(those aren't huge mud splatters - that's Mossy Oak Winter camo)

-F


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------

